# DUBAI Housing allowance for a couple



## Fabi (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi there

My husband is being proposed a contract in Dubai and we would love to hear from experienced Dubai Expats and see if the conditions seem to be ok before we decide to move this summer:

So we are a couple with no kids looking for (min) a nice flat/villa with 2 bedrooms in a nice area.

Salary 448000 Dirhams 
and 
Housing allowance is 220000 Dirhams per year. 

Thanks in advance for your advise/comments,
regards
Fabienne


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello

I moved your post to the Dubai/UAE forum as this is where you 'll find those of us who can answer your questions. I suggest you have a read through various threads to obtainmuch of the information that you will need.

Two people can manage very comfortably on AED 37,333 per month and the housing allowance will also be plenty for a very nice apartment or a small villa in certain areas. Where you shoud live should largely be dictated by place of work due to heavy traffic.

-


----------

